# Can any of you sleep on your stomach?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

There are several reasons why it is uncomfortable for me to sleep on my stomach. All of this seems to relate to being "pressure sensitive."1. It hurts my neck (and the muscle that extends to the shoulder).2. It hurts my lower back.3. It hurts my stomach/abdomen.4. It hurts my chest/breast.5. Even my eyeballs feel the pressure of the pillow against them.6. My ankles don't like being extended in this position for too long.7. My hands go numb fro being elevated.(and that is all without the pea being underneath the mattress!)







Sorry, just couldn't think of anything else to post now, so I thought I'd complain about something.







[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 02-20-2001).]


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Yes moldie, I hate when I wind up on my stomach too. My neck and arms hurt terribly and it irritates the heck out of my bladder.To be honest, sleeping in bed can often be the most miserable time for me.I'm better of in a recliner. You know?Feel better, sweetie!love to all, mama-


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Moldie, I'm with you, girl. I cannot sleep on my stomach no matter what. Hurts my lower back something fierce. Not to mention the neck and chest and arms, etc. I've been doing a lot of research on the magnets for pain and I sure wish I could afford the magnetic mattress pad. It's suppose to do wonders for the pain and it's suppose to actually help a person sleep better while it improves circulation and promotes healing of the damaged tissues. Interesting, huh? Take care.Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:I use to sleep on my tummy all the time. Couldn't figure out why I would wake up with sore/stiff neck. When I started seeing a chiropractor he explained that sleeping on my tummy was one of the worst things I could do for my spine. Not a natural position to sleep in. I had to retrain myself to sleep on my side or back. It took a long time to adjust to a new sleeping position because I was so use to sleeping on my tummy. I also use a cervical pillow and when my lower back hurts I lay on my side with a pillow in between my knees. Now I find that I have to be in the fetal position to fall asleep. I also use a foam mattress pad(corrugated one) on my bed. It is wonderful. Bed stays warm underneath me. Hoping you have better nights sleeping.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi All, I'm weird here, sleeping on my stomach makes me hurt, but at the same time if I'm having trouble falling asleep being on my stomach for some reason is comforting and it helps me fall asleep. Go figure







My chiro too, says it is so bad. A friend of mine stuck those old pokey curlers to the front of her so when she would roll to her stomach it didn't feel very good!! That helped her break the habit. Thought that was a cute way to cure it! DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2001)

My Chiro also says tummy sleeping is bad for the neck and spine. I am convinced my fibro started as a result of a car accident--way back 20 years ago. It just took this long to catch up with me. I have been seeing the Chiro once a week for 3-months now, and I am seeing good changes. He says my neck has been locked up for so long that it will take quite a while to get it to a good place. That's ok with me--just get me to that good place! It makes me wonder how many of us have neck or spine problems?Susan


----------

